# Crissic Solutions LLC abandon LA



## peterw (Sep 6, 2013)

> Good afternoon,
> 
> 
> I first wanted to start off by saying that I am terribly sorry for any inconvenience the rest of this email may pose. This decision was not made lightly, and there are multiple factors as to the decision regarding our Los Angeles Services.
> ...


Jacksonville is not my prefered migration target because it is the wrong coast. So I have to say goodbye.


----------



## drmike (Sep 6, 2013)

Have you found West Coast replacement?  Been a few threads here lately on West Coast options.


----------



## peterw (Sep 6, 2013)

I am currently reading the threads.


----------



## H_Heisenberg (Sep 6, 2013)

Hostigation 

Los Angeles (QuadraNET DC)


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 6, 2013)

This reeks of "All that glitters".  20$ says they were lured over there with beautiful promises (and nothing in writing, of course), then had the rug pulled from under their feet with "Yeah, you have to pay X+ now effective immediately".


----------



## SkylarM (Sep 6, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> This reeks of "All that glitters".  20$ says they were lured over there with beautiful promises (and nothing in writing, of course), then had the rug pulled from under their feet with "Yeah, you have to pay X+ now effective immediately".


Ding ding ding. We have a winner. Really my fault for not getting anything in writing.

@PeterW Open a ticket when you find a new provider and we'll provide a full refund for your last month's service.

Mentioned over at LET a bit, but I'll say it here. Part of the decision is IP related. The promise of routing IPs for us quickly turned into a "We don't do that for any customer ever" and "$0.50 per IP please" along with some other issues.

Long term LA will only work if/when we can dedicate enough resources (ie money) to a proper expansion with owned gear colocating (not with CC ever) and routing our IPs to that location. Jacksonville is expanding so rapidly for us that focusing anything in LA negatively impacts our growth at Jacksonville, so it just isn't right to do so yet.

CC May have worked out had we been allowed to route IPs that way until we could get to a stable point in growth with Jacksonville where we could get our own gear and colocate with a different provider, but policies change between sales and their non-existent support so it just made sense to drop it before we invested too much into CC.


----------



## shovenose (Sep 6, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> Ding ding ding. We have a winner. Really my fault for not getting anything in writing.
> 
> 
> @PeterW Open a ticket when you find a new provider and we'll provide a full refund for your last month's service.
> ...


Bummer. I assumed having your own ASN would make life easy. Guess not


----------



## SkylarM (Sep 6, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Bummer. I assumed having your own ASN would make life easy. Guess not


Only makes life easy when the Datacenter is willing to work with you, rather than playing favorites and announcing IPs for some people and not others, and going back on what was told during the sales quote period.


----------



## shovenose (Sep 6, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> Only makes life easy when the Datacenter is willing to work with you, rather than playing favorites and announcing IPs for some people and not others, and going back on what was told during the sales quote period.


Yeah, well that's messed up. Which DC is this so I know never to use them?


----------



## SkylarM (Sep 6, 2013)

shovenose said:


> Yeah, well that's messed up. Which DC is this so I know never to use them?





SkylarM said:


> Ding ding ding. We have a winner. Really my fault for not getting anything in writing.
> 
> 
> @PeterW Open a ticket when you find a new provider and we'll provide a full refund for your last month's service.
> ...


CC = Colo Crossing.


----------



## shovenose (Sep 6, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> CC = Colo Crossing.


lol that was my assumption but it wasn't completely clear. Thanks.


----------



## Damian (Sep 6, 2013)

We got another IP block from someone else (it's easy to determine if you want to know who it is.....), and:

Calihop, a single guy who's a reseller through AIS, had our new IP blocks up and running in 7 days.

Colocrossing, who maintains their own networking directly, took 5 *weeks *to get fully resolved. It was a massive messy effort to get this in place that took bitching from several different people. And even then, US->EU routing is funky.

So it's comforting to hear that they weren't just cockblocking us for unknown reasons.


----------



## drmike (Sep 6, 2013)

^ cockblocking... Is that some fancy new network fiber technology.    Or is that how they deal with DDoS attacks?

Seems clear to me that Colocrossing must not have any network person on staff.  Meaning they must be paying some network ninja to mass deal with customer needs.

I am aware of a BGP related issue with them that is ~4 weeks old and no action.

But never mind me, I  am the troll under their bridge.  Go Velocity1!


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Sep 6, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Seems clear to me that Colocrossing must not have any network person on staff.  Meaning they must be paying some network ninja to mass deal with customer needs.


There's that Alex Veil kid (avizzle on WHT).  You can easily see from his posts over there just how knowledgable and professional he is   The sad bit?  It's quite possible he actually is the best they can bring to the table.


----------



## SkylarM (Sep 6, 2013)

Emails regarding this will be going out to clients shortly, but wanted to provide a brief update:

BlueVM has kindly agreed to providing service to our existing Los Angeles customers. Any existing LA customer should receive an email in the next two weeks from BlueVM regarding the change-over. At this time no service interruption is planned, and you can continue using your VPS as normal.

Those interested in a migration to Jacksonville are still eligible to do so, and can request it via support request.

More from BlueVM should be coming later 

Operations in Jacksonville remain the same. This is not a buyout, BlueVM agreed to taking over our Los Angeles node and keep existing users there online with the same package pricing.


----------



## SeriesN (Sep 6, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> Emails regarding this will be going out to clients shortly, but wanted to provide a brief update:
> 
> 
> BlueVM has kindly agreed to providing service to our existing Los Angeles customers. Any existing LA customer should receive an email in the following days from BlueVM regarding the change-over. At this time no service interruption is planned, and you can continue using your VPS as normal.
> ...


So bluevm has email address of your clients?


----------



## SkylarM (Sep 6, 2013)

SeriesN said:


> So bluevm has email address of your clients?


Nothing has been passed over at this time, but in time those wishing to remain on their existing Los Angeles VPS will have emails handed over for the intent of keeping their services active yes. We feel that this is a better option than simply forcing users to locate to a new provider.

The *ONLY* data transferred to BlueVM will be customers that wish to keep their existing VPS, and will occur in two weeks time from today.

Modified my original post regarding BlueVM to reflect the timeline of 2 weeks.


----------



## BlueVM (Sep 6, 2013)

As Crissic Solutions stated BlueVM will be taking over the nodes in question in Los Angeles. As part of this transition we are granting all customers a choice to either leave their VPS where it is in LA or choose to move to Jacksonville. As part of this migration we will be making every effort to ensure that customers are aware of these changes and we will be ensuring there are no gaps in service, no IP changes and no physical server moves.

Crissic Solutions will be issuing an email later today to all customers effected by this change notifying them of their right to choose which location they would prefer to stay in. BlueVM will not receive client information on the node concerned until two weeks from today. Only customers who choose to remain on the node will have an account created with BlueVM for billing purposes.

After the transfer of the hardware and clients is complete, BlueVM will be issuing all clients transferred two (2) free months of service. If you do not wish to become one of our clients you may open a ticket with Crissic Solutions during this two week window and have your data exempted from the transfer. If you have any questions, comments or concerns about this transfer feel free to open a ticket with either of our two companies and we will gladly assist you.


----------



## nunim (Sep 6, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> This reeks of "All that glitters".  20$ says they were lured over there with beautiful promises (and nothing in writing, of course), then had the rug pulled from under their feet with "Yeah, you have to pay X+ now effective immediately".


The moral of the story is get everything in writing, no matter how awesome or trusting people may seem.


----------



## MartinD (Sep 6, 2013)

nunim said:


> The moral of the story is get everything in writing, no matter how awesome or trusting people may seem.


Usually I'd agree however, depending on the provider in question, having something in writing wont mean jackshit either.


----------



## drmike (Sep 6, 2013)

Interesting.  

BlueVM getting into the customer acquisition and/or small provider niche?

I think this is a good move for the Crissic customers wanting to stay in same LA location on the same network.   The free service doesn't help either.   Good luck to all involved.


----------



## Francisco (Sep 6, 2013)

When we built out in Buffalo we got in *many* heated discussions over our BGP session.

Jon kept insisting that we should just use CC provided IP space "so then could use our own subnets in SJC". I told him that was a no go and if my BGP session wasn't ready at roll out that I'd simply ship the equipment off to Atlanta.

They kept dragging their feet to the point that Karen had to step in and lay down the latin heat on their asses. She gave them a very simple "You make sure this is in place or we will send someone personally to pickup the gear that has been dropped off."

We got our session but I get the feeling that company wide Jon might have a half dozen sessions. I don't think they like doing sessions much since it causes them headaches when they add/change bandwidth or bandwidth load levels.

Francisco


----------



## BlueVM (Sep 6, 2013)

@Buffalooed - We're more in the business of helping our friends out... I saw the post on here and asked Skylar about it on skype. We aren't buying the clients we're just picking up the tab for the server and offering people an alternative to finding a new VPS... It'll take 8 - 12 months before we come close to breaking even on the offer.


----------



## drmike (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks @BlueVM, know I've been critical of you guys in the past.  This deal with Crissic, well I like it.  Hope to see more provider cooperation like that.

@Francisco, BGP and CC doesn't seem to go together.  Do the even have the routers and humans to maintain such?

Karen and latin heat  Tee hee.  Everyone needs a no nonsense person on staff or retainer.  By my count you folks have several.


----------



## Francisco (Sep 7, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Thanks @BlueVM, know I've been critical of you guys in the past.  This deal with Crissic, well I like it.  Hope to see more provider cooperation like that.
> 
> @Francisco, BGP and CC doesn't seem to go together.  Do the even have the routers and humans to maintain such?
> 
> Karen and latin heat  Tee hee.  Everyone needs a no nonsense person on staff or retainer.  By my count you folks have several.


We don't have a single 'normal' person on staff.

Well, our session is up and never gives us issues. We've had a few issues with BGP communities not picking up properly but I'm not sure if that was quagga or a brocade/juniper bug. In the end it just started working.

BGP is simple and the only drop I had was back in January when I restarted the router to try to fix the network outage we had.

Francisco


----------



## Francisco (Sep 7, 2013)

When people ask us to describe how angry Karen can get, we just link them this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYviBsqwwzE

Francisco


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 7, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> This deal with Crissic, well I like it.  Hope to see more provider cooperation like that.


Second that.


----------



## Jade (Sep 7, 2013)

Francisco said:


> When people ask us to describe how angry Karen can get, we just link them this:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYviBsqwwzE
> ...


Her face when she storms into the room XD


----------



## VPSCorey (Sep 8, 2013)

Soon


----------

